# So lets see whos got what (pictures)



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

what does everyone have?

i got a traditions pursuit LT in the light camo/nickel option
209 primer w/ magnum charge.

break open 
.50 caliber 1-28 twist w/ a 26 inch barrel and a Buck Ridge 4X32 Scope

Not much but ive just recenty gotten in to ML

looking to add the 12 guage barrel soon.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

CVA Kodiak Pro Mag. 1/28 twist. 29" stainless fluted barrel, black and brown thumhole laminate stock. Not expensive, but looks and shoots great for the price.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

that would be a pretty stock in mahogany


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

.50 caliber Lyman Great Plains Rifle


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

nice rifle and kill, wirehairman


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

nmubowyer said:


> nice rifle and kill, wirehairman


Thanks. That was my first deer with that particular rifle. Managed to harvest four more with it before the end of the season.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Remington 700 50cal with Bushnell 2x7 dusk to dawn.









Remington 54cal with Bushnell 3x9 trophy.









T/C plains rifle 50cal with Weaver K4 4x on T/C quick release mounts.









T/C Hawkins Kit 50cal T/C peep sight.


















 Al


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's my encore.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

thems some pretty nice pictures


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a Traditions Tracker 209 .50 cal topped off with 4x-32mm Bushnell scope.










Great little Muzzie for very little money.


----------

